# Sodastream gas refills



## FonaFona (29 Jun 2021)

Hi - does anyone know where I can locate a gas refill for a sodastream? 

Usual stores having challenges with stock. 

I assume if the main stores are struggling then it’s not available anywhere but taking a shot in the dark that there might be a positive answer.


----------



## mathepac (29 Jun 2021)

I usually get mine in ARGOS.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Jun 2021)

Seems to be Brexit related, we checked Argos recently and that's what they said. Apparently Harvey Norman are also a stockist, haven't checked there myself yet.

Lots of info on alternatives on Boards, including a few that frighten someone like me who is useless at DIY, think we might pop over to Tallaght to get them refilled.

[broken link removed]


----------



## shweeney (29 Jun 2021)

I got one in McCauleys pharmacy a few weeks back, but I think only certain branches are selling them (this was the Greystones branch). The guy there told me they'd be selling a 3rd party cylinder in the future due to the stock issues and that it would be cheaper, but the one I got was Sodastream branded.


----------



## FonaFona (5 Jul 2021)

Thanks for all the replies. I’ll stay away from the DIY too!!


----------



## 7 of 9 (5 Jul 2021)

You can order them from Argos. They will send you a text when they get them in.


----------



## deanpark (6 Jul 2021)

Alternatively it costs 25c for a litre of soda water in Tesco - lovely and bubbly with miwadi or ribena. Sodastream sounds like a lot of grief compared to that.


----------



## Johnno75 (6 Jul 2021)

deanpark said:


> Alternatively it costs 25c for a litre of soda water in Tesco - lovely and bubbly with miwadi or ribena. Sodastream sounds like a lot of grief compared to that.


Soda water contains more sodium (as an added ingredient) than your average gassed tap water.

Sodastream saves on plastic waste, which is why I go for it. Saving the planet and all that. 

But you’re right, it’s a lot of hassle and I don’t think it even saves you much on the cost.


----------



## rustbucket (6 Jul 2021)

FonaFona said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I’ll stay away from the DIY too!!


After initially failing at the DIY version I have now actually successfully done it and it’s not that hard. A few simple mistakes cause major headaches but if you avoid those it’s actually very easy.

the initial investment to do it is probably around 100 quid in total but once that’s done it’s no new/replacement soda stream cylinders and you are carbonating for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## shweeney (6 Jul 2021)

Jayom75 said:


> Soda water contains more sodium (as an added ingredient) than your average gassed tap water.
> 
> Sodastream saves on plastic waste, which is why I go for it. Saving the planet and all that.
> 
> But you’re right, it’s a lot of hassle and I don’t think it even saves you much on the cost.



It's much more expensive than bottled water - €19 for a cylinder refill that makes 60L of sparkling water = 63c per 2L. Tesco sells sparkling water at 45c for a 2L bottle.


----------



## FonaFona (3 Aug 2021)

7 of 9 said:


> You can order them from Argos. They will send you a text when they get them in.


Forgot to thank you for this. Checked Argos and got them a few days later. Last two refills (at the time) in Liffey valley. By the looks of it, they are still thin on the ground out there..


----------



## RetirementPlan (30 Sep 2021)

shweeney said:


> It's much more expensive than bottled water - €19 for a cylinder refill that makes 60L of sparkling water = 63c per 2L. Tesco sells sparkling water at 45c for a 2L bottle.


Avoiding the extra plastic is the rationale for me. There's some useful information on boards.ie about a fire extinguisher service in Tallaght that will refill your cylinder with food grade CO2 for about €10 a go. I haven't tried it yet, but I hope to try it when my current cylinder runs out.


----------



## rustbucket (30 Sep 2021)

RetirementPlan said:


> Avoiding the extra plastic is the rationale for me. There's some useful information on boards.ie about a fire extinguisher service in Tallaght that will refill your cylinder with food grade CO2 for about €10 a go. I haven't tried it yet, but I hope to try it when my current cylinder runs out.


This is easy enough but you need to ensure you do a couple of things

1. Your soda stream bottle must have a refillable valve. If it does not you won’t be able to refill it from another cylinder. The older bottles have the refillable valves but these are quite rare to find. You can buy replacement refillable valves online from a couple of suppliers in the UK.

2. Your donor cylinder must have a dip tube to do this properly. I spent months on and off fiddling around with my donor cylinder and soda stream bottle- replacing what I thought were faulty valves only to cop that my fire extinguisher with good grade co2 had no dip tube installed.

3. You will need an adapter with the correct thread to connect your soda stream bottle to the donor cylinder. Again available from online UK retailers.

My system is now successfully working abs I have refilled at least ten soda stream canisters so far from one donor cylinder.

I have two soda stream canisters and keep one in the freezer to refill when the other runs out.

Given they are 20 quid a pop it’s quite a saving.
Donor cylinder-40 euro 
Refill of food co2- 10
Refillable valve- 15 
Adapter- 40
Just over 100 quid but pays for itself quickly if you are refilling normally in Argos.

Yes Tesco bottled water is cheaper but I know don’t have tons of plastic to recycle


----------

